# Climbing holds on rafters?



## m-_-n (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi guys,
I hope this is the right category and forum...
Can I mount small climbing holds on the rafters of my single-family house?
Or should I worry about vibrations e.t.c?

Milan


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum, Milan.
you are in Germany ~ we have no idea how your house is made.
so it is not responsible for us to give you an answer without seeing
photos of your "holds" and the "rafters" you plan to use.
(and, not really clear on where the vibrations would come from).


----------



## m-_-n (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks for your quick answer.
The plan is to screw an OSB plate against the rafters and handles on top.








My house is built like this:








I don't have much knowledge in this regard, my question is whether there is an obvious "structural problem".
But it looks very solid to me.


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

so your screws from OSB to rafters are in tension (as well as shear) - not good for life safety.

Do the climbing holds use machine bolts to pass thru the OSB and thread into "T-nuts" installed on the rear face of the OSB?


----------



## DustyDan (Dec 21, 2020)

So you are wondering if you can build a climbing wall using the underside of the roof rafters to anchor OSB that would house the hand and foot holds. Good question. I’m interested in the answer. I have wondered if I suspend shelves from rafters but was always afraid I would somehow impact the structure.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

m-_-n said:


> Hi guys,
> I hope this is the right category and forum...
> Can I mount small climbing holds on the rafters of my single-family house?
> Or should I worry about vibrations e.t.c?
> ...


My best advise would be go direct to the source and contact the maker of the climbing holds you are using.

As an example only, this maker recommends ;









Then before installing your climbing holds I would advise to contact a structural engineer to come and inspect your rafters. That engineer can then determine what additional loads the rafters in your home will be able to withstand.


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

Also relevant is type of use - will the climber be bouldering with a pad below at all times, or on belay, or free climbing with no pad to fall on?


----------



## m-_-n (Jan 3, 2021)

kiwi_outdoors said:


> so your screws from OSB to rafters are in tension (as well as shear) - not good for life safety.
> 
> Do the climbing holds use machine bolts to pass thru the OSB and thread into "T-nuts" installed on the rear face of the OSB?


The bigger holds require T-nuts, the smaller one's wood screws. I will mostly use small holds.



> Also relevant is type of use - will the climber be bouldering with a pad below at all times, or on belay, or free climbing with no pad to fall on?


I will use the wall for bouldering only.


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

m-_-n said:


> The bigger holds require T-nuts, the smaller one's wood screws. I will mostly use small holds.
> 
> 
> I will use the wall for bouldering only.


Then just do it. Use OSB of at least the minimum thickness required by the vendor of the holds, etc., sufficient for screw embedment depth. For myself, I would use plywood instead of OSB. You rafters are most likely plenty strong. If not - you will get a sense of it very quickly (and still not break anything).


----------



## m-_-n (Jan 3, 2021)

kiwi_outdoors said:


> Then just do it. Use OSB of at least the minimum thickness required by the vendor of the holds, etc., sufficient for screw embedment depth. For myself, I would use plywood instead of OSB. You rafters are most likely plenty strong. If not - you will get a sense of it very quickly (and still not break anything).


Okay, I'll give it a try, thank you all for the replays.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

the rafters will hold anything for a climbing wall.
the Gemeinde will have several dozen required permits + inspections and, of course, taxes.


----------

